# What I did today



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i know the color of the nose is off,but it is still wet.finished it about an hour ago.now it has to dry before i can complete it.this is what i did today .what did yall do?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a really great looking bobcat really looks alive. Me ,I had to work today,figure I better get it while the getting is good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Job well done, after three plus weeks of rain, and a 3/4 acre garden, I had lots to do.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

That looks great.A;ot of times bobcats don't turn out good.Oh and I had to sit through a union arguement, I mean meeting.Not how I like to spend my say.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

hassell said:


> Job well done, after three plus weeks of rain, and a 3/4 acre garden, I had lots to do.


lots of weeding to do?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

hassell now that is a punkin.looks like we were busy.i am ready for fall.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> lots of weeding to do?


 Its been a real cool spring, March was super hot, April,May and until today was cold and wet, hope my watermelons and other melons pull through? As for weeds, well they really enjoy the cool weather.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

LilBill said:


> hassell now that is a punkin.looks like we were busy.i am ready for fall.


 Yes sir, the pumpkin weighed 200# and the raccoon hound 14#, hope to have abit of summer before fall comes around!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I took my wife to lunch, went to the bookstore, and then I came home and saw the mount you did Lilbill, nice work. wvcoyote is right it looks alive, the eyes are right, alot of them I see I don't like the eyes.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great mount and its hot and humid here. The heat index is supposed to be 105 thru this tuesday. Redbugs, ticks and snakes are every where. Killed a nice copperhead in the drive way the other night. Time to stay in the A/C now.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Baled hay.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Baled hay.


 Rounds or small squares, how much do you put up?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

hassell i wish i could send you some of our southern summer.you would want to send it back.lol.aint that right lohunter.bass fishing is pretty good right now, here ,but i am switching gears to go trout fishing.bar-d i havent baled hay in years and it brings back a bunch of good memories.i remember when they got their first kicker and it used to knock the crap out of me.guess i was about 11.you learned to move faster.thanks for the kind words on the mount.thinking on adding some wild pheasants from nebraska.have the cat looking down on a pair of roosters from a leaned down fence post.kind of on the edge of a field .would take up a lot of room though.what ya reading youngdon?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dan Brown, Deception Point; Steve Martini, The Rule of Nine; W.E.B. Griffin, Death and Honor, I got a book on solar power also, as I would like to put some in at the cabin.
How about you LilBill ? Never mind I think I'll start a thread on it in Members Cabin and you can tell me there.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice mount Lilbill. I worked most of the day then went to BassPro came home and checked mail for Fox pro Firestorm. No not yet youngdon !!. Balen hail dont bring back many fond memories except when we called it a day.LOL Going to be in the high 90's today humidity in the 80% range but the wind will be blowin and I aint in Houston. Got a Honey Doo Day ahead of me. Where is the Firestorm??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Rounds or small squares, how much do you put up?


Custom baled round bales for a neighbor. He had 45 acres of wheat.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

hope your bass pro is better than ours.i wont go back ever.i would rather order from cabelas or wing supply than to mess with that bunch .did you run across any fawns bar-d?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Went to get a certain fishing line for my Dad. They only had one left on the shelf. Got lucky since I have to drive across the metro plex to get there. Looked around couldnt find anything I needed was proud to leave and only bought what I went after. I like Cabelas better myself but I find them over priced as well. Hey Bar- d I saw your mini-u hanging out with swampbuck earlier in case you get to lookin for him. LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

LilBill said:


> hope your bass pro is better than ours.i wont go back ever.i would rather order from cabelas or wing supply than to mess with that bunch .did you run across any fawns bar-d?


Did not lilbill, but that particular field is surrounded by pretty thick pasture so I am sure the are in deeper cover.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Went to get a certain fishing line for my Dad. They only had one left on the shelf. Got lucky since I have to drive across the metro plex to get there. Looked around couldnt find anything I needed was proud to leave and only bought what I went after. I like Cabelas better myself but I find them over priced as well. Hey Bar- d I saw your mini-u hanging out with swampbuck earlier in case you get to lookin for him. LOL


Aha, I wondered where that little rascal was.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work on the cat!!! Eyes are tough to set proper on bobcats. I see you did a very fine job. you have the pupils canted slightly outward==perfect. You sure captured his expression-----What I did today----I missed Church this morning. I finally finished the white tail I started yesterday. shot a red squirrel. just finished supper--and a large piece of chocolate cake ==coffee


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I stripped, sanded and restained two oak file cabinets for our office. Tomorrow I will urethane them.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

just got done mowing grass .it is stinkin hot.i am ready for fall.getting ready to watch the ball game.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Nice work on the cat!!! Eyes are tough to set proper on bobcats. I see you did a very fine job. you have the pupils canted slightly outward==perfect. You sure captured his expression-----What I did today----I missed Church this morning. I finally finished the white tail I started yesterday. shot a red squirrel. just finished supper--and a large piece of chocolate cake ==coffee


Was the squirrel better than the chocolate cake?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The pet RAVEN ate it--He comes by every day looking for a snack on the shed roof*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did the raven eat the squirrel or the chocolate cake?? lol No really I want to know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And the coffee... does the raven drink the coffee??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:doh:It just dawned on me swampbuck, is the raven(wink wink) a euphemism. AH hah!! The pet raven...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

In my teen yrs. we were thinning apples for this farmer and he had a pet Raven, Simon was his name, we were quite intrigued by him, farmer told us not to bother him, we kept going over, to see what he could say for words, SIMON SAYS, over and over.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice mount! I love that pose. I have three bobcats I'm working on, for different customers, plus a snakeskin belt, a squirrel, and in a month or so --after their back from the tannery-- two black bears! (and thats all in our _tiny _garage workshop!)


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The RAVEN would be dead if he ate my cake:clapclap:He was here again this morning and had fresh squirrel:glutton: ps I HAD TO LOOK UP EUPHEMISM


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, so I'm hoping that it was not a euphemism, since you said HE. I'm hoping swampbuck,I'm hoping... Not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*DA NANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I"M DUMB-








*


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

this is what he looks like so far after 2 days of drying.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a Beaut. That should keep the mice out of the back yard?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is really sweet LilBill, Nice. I wish I had someone here that I knew did work that nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats OK swampbuck, I think we had a chuckle over it. Something tells me you'll be posting pics of a raven soon.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Very nice.I need me one of them for my house.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

A chuckle for sure---I'm still:roflmao:


----------

